
Pot causes schizophrenia and triggers heart attacks, experts say in study - mudil
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-4114634/Marijuana-DOES-cause-schizophrenia-triggers-heart-attacks-experts-say-landmark-study-slams-drug-s-medical-benefits-unproven.html
======
maxharris
Sure, it is well-known that people with schizophrenia are more likely to use
marijuana, but correlation is _not_ causation.

"But here's the conundrum: while marijuana went from being a secret shared by
a small community of hepcats and beatniks in the 1940s and '50s to a rite of
passage for some 70% of youth by the turn of the century, rates of
schizophrenia in the U.S. have remained flat, or possibly declined. For as
long as it has been tracked, schizophrenia has been found to affect about 1%
of the population."

[http://content.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,2005559,0...](http://content.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,2005559,00.html)

------
basicplus2
Talk about focusing on the negative, Not quite what it says... (from other
post on HN)

[http://www8.nationalacademies.org/onpinews/newsitem.aspx?Rec...](http://www8.nationalacademies.org/onpinews/newsitem.aspx?RecordID=24625&_ga=1.232139931.524626704.1484279064)

